# Later than usual guide school?



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Some other options for river work you may not have thought of are with RMOC (they guide rafts as well as kayak, bike and climb and need shuttle drivers) and AVDI (they always need summer employees to run memory cards and take photos).


----------



## Mattchu (May 29, 2015)

You already have more education than most guides. Drop out of school and follow your dreams.


----------



## Grif (May 21, 2008)

You can work for me. I'm in charge at "Uncle Grids Old Time Rafting." We use bucket boats.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Grif said:


> You can work for me. I'm in charge at "Uncle Grids Old Time Rafting." We use bucket boats.


Grif, if I come work for you, will you let me paddle the rig in your profile pic like, everyday???


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

You don't paddle Grif's rig in his profile picture...just sit back crack a cold one and the boat does all the work.


----------



## jjeco5 (Nov 13, 2014)

Grif said:


> You can work for me. I'm in charge at "Uncle Grids Old Time Rafting." We use bucket boats.


Yo if you pay me i will row literal buckets down


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Forget about bucket's, how about literal kegs!


----------



## jjeco5 (Nov 13, 2014)

lmyers said:


> Some other options for river work you may not have thought of are with RMOC (they guide rafts as well as kayak, bike and climb and need shuttle drivers) and AVDI (they always need summer employees to run memory cards and take photos).


Thanks for the suggestions, I will check those out.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

FlyingDutchman said:


> You don't paddle Grif's rig in his profile picture...just sit back crack a cold one and the boat does all the work.


Just don't swim out of it or you'll 'bout lose your life and Grif won't help. Well, he might throw you a turkey leg, but that'll be it.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

You'll probably make more from the graduation gifts from Grandma and Auntie than you will guiding your first season. I doubt anyone in Colorado is going to be willing to train you that late.


----------



## Hedge (Jun 22, 2015)

I seem to recall Dvorak Expeditions running their guide school later than most, however I don't see 2016 dates on their website. Might be worth giving them a ring. Raft Guide Training Instructional Course | Dvorak Expeditions


----------

